# Fly Boxes



## Bow-man (Apr 18, 2013)

I have seen some great photos of really good looking fly boxes on these pages. How do you organize your flies? I always seem to be carrying a lot of boxes when I go out on the water but I don't want to limit myself? 
Suggestions?


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Depends what Im fishing for....I tend to tie for each fish I chase...with smallmouth its easy couple boxes of streamers ...for trout its not as simple....all my nymphs are in 1 box ....if I have Pheasant tails in size 20-12 each size gets a row ...then caddies ...then hares ears....etc....my general trout streamers are in one box ...and my BIG trout streamers in another.....you just need to find a system that works for you and the conditions you fish....if I know I'm going to the mad river with crystal clear water and normal flows ....I will carry flys for that condition....if the river is up and has some color its big streamer time ......its best to just have a lot of boxes stuffed with flys for the fish and conditions you will face....for streamers those $3.00 boxes from walmart are fine ....for nymphs and dry fly's you want more true to the sport fly boxes....May not be the answer you where after ..But if you think about it ..it may be helpful...


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I've got a couple double-sided Orvis waterproof boxes. One small, one medium. Like Flymaker, the one I carry depends on what I'm fishing for that day. 

On one side you can put your streamers, and on the other your nymphs... Or one side can be the flies you use most, and the other you can put the "back-ups"... However you see fit. With them being double-sided, it's like having 2 boxes; but only using the space of one!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I tie two or three flies before each trip. 

I lose them in the river, my car, the laundry & various other places.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

I carry one of two fly boxes.

If I am going out for a full day, I will use the cliffs super days worth:








I really like these boxes because I can carry everything I might need for a day, streamers, poppers or nymphs.

If I cam just going out for an hour or so, I will carry the days worth:








its basically the same idea as the super days worth just smaller.


----------



## gildor (Oct 12, 2008)

I only have one small box with all of my flies, with a deeper half and a shallower half. Bigger flies on one side, obviously. I'm looking into getting one of them fly wallets (or making one) to have something on the river that is slimmer than the box, and will carry what I need on a given stretch of a river.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I mostly use the slim boxes they sell at Bass Pro and Orvis for everything but my steelhead flies. The thin magnetized boxes from Orvis are great for really small nymphs and have little separators so you can organize them by type or size.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

fallen513 said:


> I tie two or three flies before each trip.
> 
> I lose them in the river, my car, the laundry & various other places.



HAHA at least I'm not the only one!

No matter how perfectly organized my box/vest/etc are, after the trip it's all a mess anyway!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I just keep adding to my fly box. As I lose them, I add more. At the end of the season I clean up and reorganize. My vest has 2 built in boxes and I also carry 2 orvis double sided boxes. I fill all of these from my big plano boxes on my tying bench. When I tie flies, I always tie multiples of 6, and different flies get their own compartment in the plano boxes. When I go fishing, I always add multiples of 3 to my vest. Maybe I'm OCD.... Hmmmmm....


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I have one fly box that I've had since I was a kid... at the beginning of the season it is completely loaded up from a winter's worth of tying, by the end it is usually looking pretty grim. It really needs to be replaced or supplemented but I am a cheapo. If I head to the creek for gills and bass and bring only one box, it is this one.
I have an Altoids tin that I want to turn in to a fly box for small offerings, but for now I put a bunch of Shannon's Streamers in it and threw it in the chest pack. My chest pack has a flip down tray with some foam fly trays in it that hold some larger streamers/the wet flies that I don't want to put back in to the box. I was gifted some small plastic tray boxes full of small trout flies/nymphs/dries recently too.


----------

